# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Phượt Tây Yên Tử - Bắc Giang

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Mời các bạn theo dõi phần đầu tiên trong hành trình phượt Tây Yên Tử - cung đường quyến rũ bất cứ tay phượt nào.

Tây Yên Tử trải dài từ Sơn Động dọc theo sông Lục Nam xuống đến Yên Dũng, có hệ thống các chùa tháp, di tích cùng sự kỳ vĩ của rừng, núi trùng điệp, thảm thực vật và nhiều loài động vật phong phú...

Chùa Vĩnh Nghiêm còn có tên là Đức La, nằm trên một quả đồi thấp, sau lưng là dãy núi Cô Tiên. Trong lịch sử Phật giáo Việt Nam, chùa Đức La là một trung tâm quan trọng, nơi ba vị "Trúc Lâm tam tổ" từng trụ trì và mở trường thuyết pháp. Với kiến trúc từ trước đời nhà Trần, chùa có hệ thống tượng phật phong phú, linh thiêng, đặc biệt là kho mộc bản kinh phật đang được đề nghị UNESCO công nhận là di sản tư liệu thế giới.

Suối Mỡ, xã Nghĩa Phương (Lục Nam), chảy quanh co trong thung lũng dải núi Huyền Đinh với nhiều thác nước lớn nhỏ tung bọt trắng xoá, nhiều bồn tắm thiên nhiên Cảnh đẹp nhất nơi đây là đoạn suối có 5 bậc thác mẹ con từ đền Trung lên đền Thượng...

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Oa thú vị thật  :love struck: 
Mình cũng muốn đi phượt thế này ^^

----------


## showluo

đi phượt thế này đã thật  :love struck: 
Du ngoạn tứ phía

----------


## luonloconcacanh

mấy bố này khỏe thật

----------

